

How to Run your Minecraft server on dotCloud - KenCochrane
http://blog.dotcloud.com/guest-post-deploying-minecraft-on-dotcloud-in

======
fjarlq
Doesn't the Minecraft server want to use 1+ GB of RAM? Will dotCloud really do
that for free, in a usable longterm way?

~~~
jws
Looks like about $200/mo for the 2GB RAM it takes to run a ~20 user server.

~~~
pepijndevos
Where did you get that info? I could only find a DB instance gets 10MB in the
free plan.

~~~
jws
<https://www.dotcloud.com/pricing/pricing-faq/> – $1/10MB of RAM per month.

~~~
KenCochrane
That pricing FAQ is out of date. Not sure why it still says that.

